# Hot water



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Have to look at a job tomorrow. Cust owns a nail salon. On a very busy day, they run out of hot water. He says he has an 80 gallon elec. Off top of my head I am thinking a tempering valve. Any thoughts? Water heater is 4 years old.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm thinking depending on the size of the shop it's not a big enough heater. Has it Always been this way? Sell him a tankless sized big enough and they will never have this issue again.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Thought of that. Have to admit, I know nothing about them. No gas avail in store it basement.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Could be a blown element. I'd make sure I have extra heating elements with me.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

stecar said:


> Have to look at a job tomorrow. Cust owns a nail salon. On a very busy day, they run out of hot water. He says he has an 80 gallon elec. Off top of my head I am thinking a tempering valve. Any thoughts? Water heater is 4 years old.


They may have res 80. I had that problem. We put in commercial 80 and still had problem. Elements were wired for non simultaneous. I checked amps if i was to wire for simultaneous. Math was good . 30 amp breaker could take it. Wire was good. Made it simultaneous and they made me turn heater down.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Justin, looking at commercial water heater at 18kw. How many was the one you installed?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

stecar said:


> Justin, looking at commercial water heater at 18kw. How many was the one you installed?


So you have two 9000 watt elements ? Simul is 18 kw non simul is 9kw. That is a bad mofo. I went with a 6 kw output. 2 3000 watt elements. Simultaneous they pull 25 amps. If u got 30 amp break and #8 u are good. With 18 kilowatt you would have to upsize your wire and breaker, thats assuming u are 240 on 30 amp with #8. 
Always make sure you call a liscensed electrician.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Check the shampoo bowl faucet cartridges. Most use Moen or a variant that will cross and drain the heater.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Guy has a bunch of foot bather or massagers. The w/h now is 9kw. Supply house recommended 18kw. Breakers would have to be changed out. Dont think the guy is going for it when I told him price.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

stecar said:


> Guy has a bunch of foot bather or massagers. The w/h now is 9kw. Supply house recommended 18kw. Breakers would have to be changed out. Dont think the guy is going for it when I told him price.


Wire Would have to be changed out also. You could always install 50 gallon storage tank, with circ pump. 
Or sell him a 50 gal. Commercial that is cranked up to max output temp. Manifold with existing and install tempering valve. More cold than hot. 

There is always a way. Make the sell. I always have three options . That way your chances of making the job will be high. 

Yhere is a few more options but i am watching bubble guppies with my 4 kids.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Is it a pedicure salon? If so those foot baths require a lot of water, HOT. Rheem has a calculator on line to help you review what the actual requirements for the shop would be.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

does it have a prv ? what is the water pressure?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> does it have a prv ? what is the water pressure?


Dude ... post a dam introduction... or you are going to get your ass kicked


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

? just logged on old school


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

pilot light said:


> does it have a prv ? what is the water pressure?


Hey you better listen to old skool or you might get it up the wazoo.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

pilot light said:


> does it have a prv ? what is the water pressure?


And who are you? Jnohs is that you?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

its all good just signed up. okay how many fixture units do you need for this salon ? What is the supply pipe size what is the recover rate of the tank? Pressure and a prv ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pilot light said:


> its all good just signed up.....


After your intro it will be all good...

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks didnt know protocol :thumbup:


----------

